# 2500 Hd 6.0 Vs Ecoboost Hd Supercrew Mpg



## DFG

I need to purchase a new TV and the top candiates are a GMC 2500 CrewCab 6.0 gas and F150 Ecoboost HD SuperCrew. The TT is a 301BQ ( est tongue wt 1,000-1,100 lbs & gross 8,500 lbs) towed in Ohio (flat) 6-8 times per year. Remainder of the time the truck will be my daily communter; 35 miles per day roundtrip, 55%/45% highway/city mix. I have compared the specs with +/- for both units. One key item that keeps surfacing is Mpg.

When towing I would expect the mileage to be similar; 8-10 mpg, a draw.

As a commuter I'm guessing the 2500 6.0 will avg 14 mpg and the Ecoboost 17 mpg. Assuming I drive 1,000 miles per mth, the Ecoboost could save me approx 12.6 gal's per month / 151 gal's per year.

I realize many variables impact the mpg.....however if you own a 2500 HD 6.0 or F150 Ecoboost are the mpg's I'm using reasonable or too low for the 6.0 or too high for the Ecoboost?


----------



## raynardo

Go with the Ford, since you really don't tow that much and you're towing on the flat, so most of the time you'll be using it as a commuter vehicle.

Ford didn't take any government money and as of late has been having banner profit quarters (much of it from the F150 market).

Make sure the F150 has the tow package and enjoy yourself!


----------



## RWRiley

DFG said:


> I need to purchase a new TV and the top candiates are a GMC 2500 CrewCab 6.0 gas and F150 Ecoboost HD SuperCrew. The TT is a 301BQ ( est tongue wt 1,000-1,100 lbs & gross 8,500 lbs) towed in Ohio (flat) 6-8 times per year. Remainder of the time the truck will be my daily communter; 35 miles per day roundtrip, 55%/45% highway/city mix. I have compared the specs with +/- for both units. One key item that keeps surfacing is Mpg.
> 
> When towing I would expect the mileage to be similar; 8-10 mpg, a draw.
> 
> As a commuter I'm guessing the 2500 6.0 will avg 14 mpg and the Ecoboost 17 mpg. Assuming I drive 1,000 miles per mth, the Ecoboost could save me approx 12.6 gal's per month / 151 gal's per year.
> 
> I realize many variables impact the mpg.....however if you own a 2500 HD 6.0 or F150 Ecoboost are the mpg's I'm using reasonable or too low for the 6.0 or too high for the Ecoboost?


I have a 2011 2500 Crew cab, 6.0L, 4.10 rear end, and 2 wheel drive. 14 mpg is about what I get solo in mixed driving - although my highway % is probably a little higher than yours. My 286FK has a loaded tongue weight of 1060lbs, and is about 6800 loaded. When towing, I get between 7.5 - 9.0 MPG, depending on my right foot.

I would say you need to watch the tongue weight on the F150. You may not have much GVW left over for the Wife and kids. Tongue weight is what pushed me to a 3/4 ton to replace my 1/2 ton. The 3/4 also handles my trailer much better than my 1/2 - much better platform for towing I think.

On the flip side, my 1/2 ton was a much better daily driver. Also - I read and talk to people towing with the eco-boost, and everyone seems to like the motor.

Rich


----------



## jake's outback

RWRiley said:


> I need to purchase a new TV and the top candiates are a GMC 2500 CrewCab 6.0 gas and F150 Ecoboost HD SuperCrew. The TT is a 301BQ ( est tongue wt 1,000-1,100 lbs & gross 8,500 lbs) towed in Ohio (flat) 6-8 times per year. Remainder of the time the truck will be my daily communter; 35 miles per day roundtrip, 55%/45% highway/city mix. I have compared the specs with +/- for both units. One key item that keeps surfacing is Mpg.
> 
> When towing I would expect the mileage to be similar; 8-10 mpg, a draw.
> 
> As a commuter I'm guessing the 2500 6.0 will avg 14 mpg and the Ecoboost 17 mpg. Assuming I drive 1,000 miles per mth, the Ecoboost could save me approx 12.6 gal's per month / 151 gal's per year.
> 
> I realize many variables impact the mpg.....however if you own a 2500 HD 6.0 or F150 Ecoboost are the mpg's I'm using reasonable or too low for the 6.0 or too high for the Ecoboost?


I have a 2011 2500 Crew cab, 6.0L, 4.10 rear end, and 2 wheel drive. 14 mpg is about what I get solo in mixed driving - although my highway % is probably a little higher than yours. My 286FK has a loaded tongue weight of 1060lbs, and is about 6800 loaded. When towing, I get between 7.5 - 9.0 MPG, depending on my right foot.

I would say you need to watch the tongue weight on the F150. You may not have much GVW left over for the Wife and kids. Tongue weight is what pushed me to a 3/4 ton to replace my 1/2 ton. The 3/4 also handles my trailer much better than my 1/2 - much better platform for towing I think.

On the flip side, my 1/2 ton was a much better daily driver. Also - I read and talk to people towing with the eco-boost, and everyone seems to like the motor.

Rich
[/quote]

X2 on what Rich said! I know that doesn't help much but are you 100% sure that you will never need the stability of the 2500? You may be OK then there may be that 1 time you need to do something (emergency maneuver) 



As well I was pulling my 260FL with a 1/2 ton and was right at and probably over the GVWR of the truck. I felt the difference the first time pulling it. My experience now on a divided highway and being passed or passing big rigs is no longer white knuckle. So they are both very nice rigs and I'm sure you will enjoy either one. There are other threads on outbackers.com on this. So enjoy reading as there is lots of good info. Just be informed, in your case you know what you are towing, you know what you will need in the truck. Enjoy!


----------



## Insomniak

Having fallen victim to putting the trailer before the truck twice, I think I would go with the 3/4 ton platform. You may think you'll never need it, but it's so easy to come down with a case of the "let's just go see what those new floor plans look like..."


----------



## DFG

Based upon Ford's specifications the 2012 F150 Supercrew payload capacity is 2,320 ( Ecoboost engine, 6.5ft bed with HD towing package ) With a 1,100 tongue weight should have 1,200lbs for passengers and other items. Not like the 2500HD but better than most 1/2 tons.


----------



## rsm7

DFG said:


> I need to purchase a new TV and the top candiates are a GMC 2500 CrewCab 6.0 gas and F150 Ecoboost HD SuperCrew. The TT is a 301BQ ( est tongue wt 1,000-1,100 lbs & gross 8,500 lbs) towed in Ohio (flat) 6-8 times per year. Remainder of the time the truck will be my daily communter; 35 miles per day roundtrip, 55%/45% highway/city mix. I have compared the specs with +/- for both units. One key item that keeps surfacing is Mpg.
> 
> When towing I would expect the mileage to be similar; 8-10 mpg, a draw.
> 
> As a commuter I'm guessing the 2500 6.0 will avg 14 mpg and the Ecoboost 17 mpg. Assuming I drive 1,000 miles per mth, the Ecoboost could save me approx 12.6 gal's per month / 151 gal's per year.
> 
> I realize many variables impact the mpg.....however if you own a 2500 HD 6.0 or F150 Ecoboost are the mpg's I'm using reasonable or too low for the 6.0 or too high for the Ecoboost?


Because of the city/highway mix on your drive my guess is you wont be able gain the mpg benefit of the ecoboost. It basically uses a turbo just like a diesel and when the turbo is winding up fuel economy is at its worst. The mpg's on my diesel are horrible in city driving. That being said I think your fuel savings would hardly be recognizable in you're daily cash flow. It may be something you could calculate over a years time but is it really gonna make or break you? From what I've read the f150 can do the job when properly equipped but theres no question the 3/4 ton will do the job better. 1/2 ton: easier to park and maneuver, slightly better fuel economy. 3/4 ton: much higher payload, much higher CGVWR, longer wheelbase, longer bed, harder to park and maneuver. Go drive them both, go home and think about it, then drive them again, then buy the one you LIKE the most. There is no right answer, you could justify buying either one. I liked my half ton better as a daily driver but I LOVE my F250 for everything else enough to offset that.


----------



## huntr70

From what I'm understanding, the Ecoboost really is a towing beast.

I have a co-worker that tows a 10,000lb Titanium fifth wheel with his F-150 Ecoboost, and he is more than happy with it.

His is a long bed, not sure it makes a whole lot of difference though...

Ford is predicting that they won't be building an 8 cylinder engine in the upcoming years, with the new technology they are using.


----------



## W5CI

Go the Ford EcoBoost forum site and really get the scoop on towing with the EcoBoost. It will tow with any 3/4 ton, a lot of guys on that site are getting rid of their diesels and getting the Ecoboost, I will probably be getting one in the Spring. I mite add that I am undecided at this time between the 1/2 ton GMC Sierra with 6.2 engine and the EcoBoost


----------



## wolverine

danny285 said:


> Go the Ford EcoBoost forum site and really get the scoop on towing with the EcoBoost. It will tow with any 3/4 ton, a lot of guys on that site are getting rid of their diesels and getting the Ecoboost, I will probably be getting one in the Spring. I mite add that I am undecided at this time between the 1/2 ton GMC Sierra with 6.2 engine and the EcoBoost


I have a hard time believing that there are a lot of diesel guys going from a 3/4 diesel to a 1/2 ton gas. The motor may have the power but the GCVW rating is way lower on the 1/2 ton. I am still skeptical on how long that EcoBoost motor can hold up to the amount of boost they putting in it. It may be great, but I know I can get 250,000 + miles out of my Chevy 6.0, because it does not have to work as hard. As the old saying goes, theres no replacement for displacement. I can say I would not want to drive my 6.0 daily, because I can only get 10-13 mpg around town.


----------



## rsm7

danny285 said:


> Go the Ford EcoBoost forum site and really get the scoop on towing with the EcoBoost. *It will tow with any 3/4 ton*, a lot of guys on that site are getting rid of their diesels and getting the Ecoboost, I will probably be getting one in the Spring. I mite add that I am undecided at this time between the 1/2 ton GMC Sierra with 6.2 engine and the EcoBoost


Whoa lets not get ahead of ourselves. i'll say its a great 1/2 ton truck and it may keep up with a 3/4 ton while pulling a 8000lb travel trailer to a point. But as the trailer weight goes up and the inclines get steeper there's no way its going to stay with a motor generating 650-800 lbs/ft of torque. I like the f150 but I wont be trading my truck for one. f250 diesel has 3000lb payload, 15000lb towing, 23000lb GCVWR. Little bit of difference there.


----------



## cdnbayside

It certainly is fair to compare the 2012 F-150 with heavy duty payload and max tow package to 3/4 ton gas trucks.

Here are some specs:
2012 F-150 Supercrew 4x4
Heavy duty payload package and max tow package and ecoboost twin turbo V6
7 lug high capacity alloy wheels 17"
LT E load rated tires 245/75/17
Truck GVWR 8200
Front axle rating 4050
Rear axle rating 4800
Payload 2230 lbs (varies with options on truck)
GCWR 17,100 lbs
Max trailer weight 11,000 lbs.

Here is a link to one with the 5.0 L V8:
2012 F-150 HD Supercrew

And here are the tow raings based on engines and axles:
2012 F-150 tow ratings

For me, I am trying to decide between the F-150 HD and Ram 2500 Hemi as my next truck. I have basically ruled out a new diesel at this point due to cost and difference in fuel prices, there is no payback for a new diesel. The only advantage to a new diesel is the extra towing power for 20 days out of the year.


----------



## Stance

I have an Ecoboost Supercrew with the 5.5 ft box. I was quite surprised how well the truck tows. It has 420 ft lb of torque @ 2500 rpm and I barely hit the gas to get going. I have the towing package but not the HD towing package (9700 lb trailer max) with 3.55 gears. I get roughly 20 - 22 mpg on the highway and 16 -18 mpg city with just passengers. It all depends on how you drive though. Towing my OB, I get 10 - 11 mpg on flat land. It goes down to 9 when it gets hilly and/or high winds.


----------



## rsm7

cdnbayside said:


> For me, I am trying to decide between the F-150 HD and Ram 2500 Hemi as my next truck. I have basically ruled out a new diesel at this point due to cost and difference in fuel prices, there is no payback for a new diesel. The only advantage to a new diesel is the extra towing power for 20 days out of the year.


I agree with that too. There are other options for Travel Trailers that dont cost as much and still do a great job. I've stated on here before my truck is overkill for what I do. But I have fun with it and I'm all set for a 5ver should I want one. As someone else mentioned Chev makes a 1/2 ton max tow option with a 6.2 that's over 400 horse.


----------



## rsm7

Stance said:


> I have an Ecoboost Supercrew with the 5.5 ft box. I was quite surprised how well the truck tows. It has 420 ft lb of torque @ 2500 rpm and I barely hit the gas to get going. I have the towing package but not the HD towing package (9700 lb trailer max) with 3.55 gears. I get roughly 20 - 22 mpg on the highway and 16 -18 mpg city with just passengers. It all depends on how you drive though. Towing my OB, I get 10 - 11 mpg on flat land. It goes down to 9 when it gets hilly and/or high winds.


20-22 gets my interest but guys with the 3.73 are reporting 17-18 which I get now. The other thing is it looks like 2012 Supercrew has a 6.5 ft bed which I need. I tried to build one on Ford's website and it wont let me add the HD payload package on a Supercrew? 1800lbs isn't enough for me. I sometimes have a 4 wheeler in the bed while towing the trailer or I'll get 4000lbs of gravel for my drive. All trucks are a tradeoff and we need to buy the one that fits us. For me it would be a Supercrew with the 2400lb payload option, a 6.5 ft bed, and was able to get 20-22 empty. Not sure if thats possible. And if it is I'm not sure my wife would be on board for another new truck when her Excursion is 10 years old LOL!


----------



## cdnbayside

On Ford's build your own website you need to select 3.73 limited slip rear axle ratio. This automatically selects the Heavy Duty Payload package and max tow package when selcting an XLT or Lariat Supercrew with 6.5 ft bed and ecoboost engine. If you pick a FX4 or a locking rear axle, you cannot get the heavy duty package. If you select the 5.0 V8 you can get the HD package but not the max tow package. Only on the ecoboost can you get both.

Ford USA build your own F-150


----------



## rsm7

cdnbayside said:


> On Ford's build your own website you need to select 3.73 limited slip rear axle ratio. This automatically selects the Heavy Duty Payload package and max tow package when selcting an XLT or Lariat Supercrew with 6.5 ft bed and ecoboost engine. If you pick a FX4 or a locking rear axle, you cannot get the heavy duty package. If you select the 5.0 V8 you can get the HD package but not the max tow package. Only on the ecoboost can you get both.
> 
> Ford USA build your own F-150


Perfect timing! I just figured that out and was going to post the same thing lol. I was building a FX4.


----------



## cdnbayside

rsm7,

If your F250 diesel gets 17 mpg and a new ecoboost HD gets 17 mpg then you are still saving 18% on fuel costs by going with the ecoboost.
Gas at $3.29
Diesel $3.89 gallon


----------



## rsm7

cdnbayside said:


> rsm7,
> 
> If your F250 diesel gets 17 mpg and a new ecoboost HD gets 17 mpg then you are still saving 18% on fuel costs by going with the ecoboost.
> Gas at $3.29
> Diesel $3.89 gallon


Oh you're absolutely right. But I already OWN the F250 and the cost to switch would be ridiculous. Not to mention I would lose overall capability. But if I were starting over I would have to consider this F150 with a HD payload/towing package, very impressive. A loaded Lariat came out to 48k and my nicely equipped XLT was 51k. I might add when I bought mine I got around 11k off in discounts which I dont think would happen on this new F150. Thats what pushed me to do it in the first place. No, its all very exciting to talk about and its cool there choices out there like this but I'll be keeping what I have.


----------



## Brooklinite

Real-world mileage....

F150 EB Supercrew, short-box, Max-tow(3.73 rear):


16-17 city 
21-22 hwy


----------



## Nathan

Ecoboost F150's may have the capacity for a TT, but if you're considering hauling something heavy in the bed at the same time, go for a F250/F350. You'll want the extra payload capacity for that.


----------



## raynardo

Nathan said:


> Ecoboost F150's may have the capacity for a TT, but if you're considering hauling something heavy in the bed at the same time, go for a F250/F350. You'll want the extra payload capacity for that.


Sure an F250/F350 is a more robust truck, but according to your specifics - what you're towing, where you're towing and how often you're towing, you don't appear need anything more than the Ecoboost F150.

But on the other side of the equation, you've learned that many of us started out with a smaller truck, bought a bigger truck, and then bought a bigger TT. I went all the way to a diesel F-250 and then my Outback. This has been my combination of choice for the past 5½ years. I've eyed bigger and newer TT's, but never a bigger truck. And in that time we've visited 40 states, and come this summer we'll even visit a few more (probably an OB record on this website).


----------



## DFG

Thanks for the replies and recommendations.

Hoping to have the new vehicle by Mid-March so I need to order by mid to late Jan. Later this week I will start test driving these trucks and will provide a update when I finalize the choice.

Merry Chrismas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I would look at it like this: "do you need 3/4 ton or not".

Yes - compare 2500HD 6.0 gas vs. F250 6.2 gas

No - compare 1500HD 6.0 gas vs. F150 EB gas or 6.2 gas

Good luck!

-CC


----------



## wolverine

collinsfam_tx said:


> I would look at it like this: "do you need 3/4 ton or not".
> 
> Yes - compare 2500HD 6.0 gas vs. F250 6.2 gas
> 
> No - compare 1500HD 6.0 gas vs. F150 EB gas or 6.2 gas
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -CC


The payload capacity of my 1500 HD crew cab vs a 2500 HD Duramax is only 500lbs less. The 1500 HD is actually a 3/4 ton truck and it is built a lot heavier than a Ford F150.


----------



## Nathan

wolverine said:


> The payload capacity of my 1500 HD crew cab vs a 2500 HD Duramax is only 500lbs less. The 1500 HD is actually a 3/4 ton truck and it is built a lot heavier than a Ford F150.


I'd disagree when you compare new trucks.....


----------



## rsm7

wolverine said:


> I would look at it like this: "do you need 3/4 ton or not".
> 
> Yes - compare 2500HD 6.0 gas vs. F250 6.2 gas
> 
> No - compare 1500HD 6.0 gas vs. F150 EB gas or 6.2 gas
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -CC


The payload capacity of my 1500 HD crew cab vs a 2500 HD Duramax is only 500lbs less. The 1500 HD is actually a 3/4 ton truck and it is built a lot heavier than a Ford F150.
[/quote]

That may have been true but that truck basically was a 3/4 ton without the 4.10 rear axle. They dont offer a 1500HD anymore or the 6.0 liter in a half ton. Its now a 6.2 and a "max trailer package" option which gives the Chev a payload of 19xx pounds depending on cab and equipment. The Ford with the max trailer and HD payload package offers 24xx pounds payload. Not to mention the ecoboost engine has similar torque and power numbers to the 6.2 but way better fuel economy. The 6.2 is a beast for sure. Its the Cadillac Escalade motor but its thirsty.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

cdnbayside said:


> It certainly is fair to compare the 2012 F-150 with heavy duty payload and max tow package to 3/4 ton gas trucks.
> 
> Here are some specs:
> 2012 F-150 Supercrew 4x4
> *Heavy duty payload package* and max tow package and ecoboost twin turbo V6
> 7 lug high capacity alloy wheels 17"
> LT E load rated tires 245/75/17
> Truck GVWR 8200
> Front axle rating 4050
> Rear axle rating 4800
> *Payload 2230 lbs (varies with options on truck)*
> GCWR 17,100 lbs
> Max trailer weight 11,000 lbs.


Be **very** careful comparing trucks, especially crew cabs. All the 1/2 ton varieties are challenged when it comes to this. Not sure if it's changed for 2012, but the heavy duty payload package was NOT available in the crew cab configuration. Most 1/2 ton crew cabs are down in the 1500 pound range for payload capacity. Towing a camper with even a 1000 pound tongue weight means you'll be really really tight, or even under sized for your payload need. The GM so called "HD" models are the only 1/2 tons that beefed the crew cab payloads up significantly.

Look at the yellow door jam sticker of any trucks on the lots that are similar to what you'd order. That should tell you the payload rating as the truck left the factory. When you're looking at crew cabs, I think you'll be surprised.

Update on edit: I downloaded and looked at the 2012 order guide. One of the "major product changes" was the option for the heavy duty payload on the longer bed super crews. That is really great news and should help alot of the towing customers.


----------



## macbcubed

I have a 2011 F150 FX4 Ecoboost Supercrew 6.5' bed 3.73 rear end with the max tow package and a 300BH. I have no complaints towing (although my former tow vehicle was a 1 ton Dodge Dually diesel and it certainly doesn't compare to that). I have an FX4 and have the max tow package (to get the 11k tow rating for my 8k trailer) but I do NOT have a HD payload package. I didn't see that as an option when I was shopping but would have considered it had I known. My doorjamb says my cargo + people capacity is only 1750 lbs and my tongue weight probably eats up 750 or so (not sure how to account for WD hitch until I go weigh it.) So, maybe it's not ideal for capacity but working for me so far without issue.

Mileage wise, I am not getting as high as others claim. Towing is what it is--8-9mpg and I've only towed about 1k of the 10k on the odometer. Rest of the time, highway down in the flatlands I get 17-18mpg at best doing ~70mph. Don't see much difference on freeway at 65, 70, or 75mph--haven't dialed back to 55mph except while towing so not sure if it will jump up there. My city is about 15mpg but my city is pretty low given cold weather and very small town so it is running for as long warming up in the driveway as it is to go the 2-3 miles as my typical city trip is. Love the power of the truck --I'm in the mountains and at 8000 feet in elevation. I'm happy with my choice given how infrequent I tow and how nice the 1/2 ton drives when I'm not loaded (which is the vast majority of the time) but probably would look at 3/4 ton if I was a full time tower or a dedicated tow vehicle and not a daily driver.


----------



## DFG

Drove a 2012 Crew 6.5 bed XLT Ecoboost last week. It had most of the options I wanted but no HD Payload Package. Plenty of power & room plus a good ride. Wife and grand daughter (1 of 6) loved it. Since it will be my daily commuter the mileage posted in the replys are within my expectations. Still plan on ordering by EOM, will update when I pull the trigger.


----------



## DFG

I ordered a 2012 F-150 XLT 4x4 Screw Ecoboost with HD Payload package today. Anticipated delivery time 6-8 weeks. If I was going to retire in < 2 years, a 3/4 ton I may have been the choice however, with 5+ years to work the Ecoboost & HD payload capacity will meet my needs for a TV and daily commuter.

FYI - This link provides the payload adjustments for F-150 options: https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/topics/2012/12_TruckPayload_SB.pdf (F-150 pages 4-8 thru 4-10). I found the information usefull as I was configuring the vehicle. I'm anticipating my options will reduce the payload capacity 146 lbs or too 2,164 lbs. I believe the data provides a good estimate; I reconciled to within 4 lbs to a payload sticker and window invoice posted from another web site.

Thanks for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## Stance

Congratulations! You'll love the truck. I love mine. It rides so nice and quiet. It makes the long trips to the campground very pleasant. The ecoboost engine sounds cool too. Ford did a good job tuning the intake and exhaust to sound powerful. Have fun with it!


----------



## rsm7

Nice! Congrats! I assume you got the HD Towing package too?


----------



## DFG

Yes, I ordered the HD payload and max tow packages. I received the vin # today and it is scheduled to be built the week of Feb 27. Pretty quick for just placing the order a week ago.


----------

